# New Carbon Pinarello crankset, are they good?



## maxxisland (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all,

I bought a Pinarello Marvel frame and I have been slowly building it up. I have a 9 speed Duarace groupo but I want to move up to a carbon crank and I have found a New Carbon Pinarello crankset on eBay. I really want to have the Pinarello cranks and the auction last time I looked was only $149!!! They said that they were originally selling for $700. I called all over but could not find any in shops. I checked around on eBay and found a used carbon Pinarello crankset but they were used and they sold for $275? They must be good (I love my frame!) but I don't know anything about them? Does anyone have these cranks? They sound like a great deal but are they great cranks? Please let me know what you think and please hurry I am worried that the auction will end and I might miss this chance. 

Thanks!


----------



## crashracer (May 10, 2004)

*Same as FSA*

These are made by the same group that makes the FSA cranks. They are ok, but I think the Dura Ace crank is lighter and stiffer. Check around for reviews.


----------

